# was muß man bei Eclipse alles runterladen, .



## dotnet (22. Nov 2004)

Hi @ll,

bin Newbie und möchte mit Java anfangen. Nun stell sich erstmal die Frage:
was muß man bei Eclipse alles runterladen, um damit arbeiten zu können. 
OS: Windows XP

Vielen Dank für Informationen.


----------



## foobar (22. Nov 2004)

Erstmal nur die IDE und das JDK.


----------



## dotlens (22. Nov 2004)

würde dir aber nicht empfehlen mit eclipse programmieren anzufangen, da du sonst wichtiges grundwissen nicht lernst. 

empfehlenswert ist es, mit einem Notepad oder ähnlichem seine ersten Programme zu schreiben und diese in der Konsole zu kompilieren und auszuführen... 

falls du direkt mit eclipse anfängst hast du nachher keine Ahnung was eclipse da eigentlich macht und wirst mühe bekommen sobald etwas nicht so läuft wie du es geplant hattest...


----------



## dotnet (22. Nov 2004)

dotlens hat gesagt.:
			
		

> würde dir aber nicht empfehlen mit eclipse programmieren anzufangen, da du sonst wichtiges grundwissen nicht lernst.
> 
> empfehlenswert ist es, mit einem Notepad oder ähnlichem seine ersten Programme zu schreiben und diese in der Konsole zu kompilieren und auszuführen...
> 
> falls du direkt mit eclipse anfängst hast du nachher keine Ahnung was eclipse da eigentlich macht und wirst mühe bekommen sobald etwas nicht so läuft wie du es geplant hattest...


Erstmal vielen Dank Ihr beiden.

Also kleine Apps in UltraEdit erfasst und manuell compilieren usw. habe ich eigentlich schon hinter mir :wink: nun will ich auch mal bequem debuggen können, daher eclipse. Ich habe nur etwas Schwierigkeit bei den Angeboten von Plugins  

Gruß
dotnet


----------



## dark_red (22. Nov 2004)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erstmal nur die IDE und das JDK.


Du meinst: Erstmal nur die IDE und die JRE.

Ich denke das sollte eigentlich reichen, wenn du schon "von Hand" gearbeitet hast. Zu lange muss man sich damit ja auch nicht abmühen. Weiter Plugins sind nicht nötig. Es wird auch eine Zeit dauern, bis du alleine den Editor ausschöpfen kannst (Templates, Refractor usw). Dann hat Eclipse noch ein brauchbares CVS und JUnit Plugin. Ist zwar eher fortgeschritten, aber irgendwann muss man sich damit ja auch beschäftigen...


----------



## Student (22. Nov 2004)

muss man nicht .. wenn es in der firma eine extra abteilung für tests gibt ^^


----------



## hoppithek (22. Nov 2004)

Ich würde dir für den Anfang ganz von Eclpise abraten. Was die Welt daran gefressen hat werde ich nie verstehen, aller automatisch erzeugter Code sieht zum brechen aus 

Andererseits bei welcher IDE ist das nicht der Fall, auch wenn Ecplise für mich da Vorreiter #1 ist.


Teste am beste mehrere aus und entscheide dann selber.


netBeans ist übringes immernoch mein Favorite.

JBuilder nudelt zuviel eigenes rein imho.

Eclispe siehe oben, andere hab ich selber nie getestet.



Greetz hoppithek


----------



## bygones (22. Nov 2004)

lasst das hier nicht wieder eine Diskussion werden wann und wie welche IDE für was gut ist... die Frage ist klar gestellt worden, also bitte beim Thema bleiben


----------



## dotnet (24. Nov 2004)

hi, danke für die Tipps, aber keine Sorge, was ich haben will, ist 
1. bequeme debugging
2. code highlighting
3. event. autosense
mehr brauche ich erstmal nicht 

ich progge in MS-VS aber ich habe so gut wie nie den Code von VS erzeugen lassen, der sieht auch zum K*tzen aus, daher werde ich bestimmt nicht auf die Idee kommen, von irgendwas Codes erzeugen zu lassen 

Gruß
dotnet


----------



## dark_red (25. Nov 2004)

Naja... Method-Stubs bei einer neuen Klasse welche ein Interface implementiert sind schon ziemlich praktsich. Mit dem Code-Formatter kannst du auch den Code so formatieren wie du willst (oder wie du musst, er ist sehr anpassbar). Ich denke aber, dass dies nicht direkt unter Code-Generierung fällt. Der Refractor ist auch ziemlich nett. Aber wenn du das nicht willst, dann benutzte es nicht.

Wenn du nicht mehr brauchst, du reicht in diesem Fall die Kombiniation auf JRE+Eclipse SDK vollkommen aus. Das hat immer noch mehr drin


----------



## bygones (25. Nov 2004)

hoppithek hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde dir für den Anfang ganz von Eclpise abraten. Was die Welt daran gefressen hat werde ich nie verstehen, aller automatisch erzeugter Code sieht zum brechen aus


mist .- kann mich selbst nicht raushalten.... denn das ist falsch...
Eclipse erzeugt an sich keinen Code !!!


----------



## dark_red (25. Nov 2004)

Zu später Stunde muss nochmal der Klugscheisser in mir raus (sorry): Eclipse ist keine Java IDE  Also können höchstens irgendwelche Plugins Code erzeugen, wobei man definieren muss, was man alles unter Code erzeugen versteht.


----------



## DesertFox (25. Nov 2004)

Also Eclipse macht ganz sicher nicht das, was ich unter Codeerzeugen verstehe :noe:


----------



## Student (26. Nov 2004)

dark_red hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eclipse ist keine Java IDE


eben.

ich nutze z.b. auch PHPeclipse oder in diesem forum existiert auch ein thread über das UML-plugin für eclipse ... also Java ist eben nicht alles ;-)


----------



## bygones (26. Nov 2004)

dark_red hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu später Stunde muss nochmal der Klugscheisser in mir raus (sorry): Eclipse ist keine Java IDE


Joh - nutz es auch für perl und python usw.
 ???:L mhm 17.00 späte stunde  ???:L


----------



## Student (26. Nov 2004)

kinder müssen dann ist bett ^^ :bae:


----------



## dark_red (29. Nov 2004)

jo... bin noch keine 20 ;-) 

arbeitete dafür schon seit 9 stunden und habe in letzter zeit kaum schlaf  :bae:


----------



## Student (30. Nov 2004)

dark_red hat gesagt.:
			
		

> arbeitete dafür schon seit 9 stunden


jetzt ( um ca. 12:40uhr ) habe ich heute gerade meine sechste arbeitsstunde fertiggestellt ^^ .. ( hilfe :roll: )


----------

